# Are you a narcissist?



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

_:evil_This is the most in-depth test I found:

https://psychcentral.com/quizzes/narcissistic.htm

My score: 19
My results:

Authority: 5.00
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00
Superiority: 3.00
Exhibitionism: 2.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 3.00
Entitlement: 2.00

From the highest scoring traits:_

'you see yourself as a leader'

'you are highly self sufficient'

'you feel you are superior to most others'

'you have a strong belief in your own abilities and attractiveness'

_Wow_.
_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

9.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

10. Below the average . 

Not an Narc.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I got a 9. I thought I was going to get a lot higher, actually, because I feel like I'm very self absorbed. I also thought vanity would be my top trait. 

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

7


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I got a 5, somehow, despite kind of exaggerating my ego and leadership skills.

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Below average: 10

Authority: 3.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 3.00

I like the idea of leadership positions, and I have a controlling streak. Not abusive controlling; I don't infringe on people's autonomy, but I'm bossy and meticulous when something needs to get done. And I often think I know better in certain areas (I'm slightly arrogant). But I also think I'm very aware of my limitations and respect other people's talents a lot, so my modesty probably comes from that. I don't know why I scored 0 on vanity because I can be pretty vain.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

11

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Your Total: 4

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

wooo look who's better than you narcissists! :clap :clap :clap i'm way too humble for y'all

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 2.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 2.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a two.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I will guess no, since I grew up as a long time victim of a narcissist. But let see what the test says...

:lol I scored a 2. But to be fair, most of the answers are pretty obvious if you want to intentionally score as a narcissist or not. It might be a much more effective test if test takers do not know the context of the test itself altogether.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

4. Not sure what the opposite of a narcissist is but I'm probably that.

Authority: 0.00
Self-sufficiency: 2.00
Superiority: 0.00
Exhibitionism: 1.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 0.00
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

10

Authority: 2.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 5.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00

Not thrilled about some of the questions.

I have a strong will to personal power, but no interest in having power over others. I don't like following orders OR having authority over other people. The only person I have any interest in having authority or power over is myself; but I refuse to follow others. I am a bit of a showoff, but I'm also an entertainer, so that's not surprising.
@HenDoggy I don't really see the difference between believing that you're super wonderful, and believing that you're super awful. Both types believe that they're special or different somehow. How is believing that you're "impossible to love", for example, any different from believing that it's impossible not to love you? Or that everyone is looking at you with disgust any different from thinking they're looking at you with lust? Imo, it would be very easy for someone with SA to be a narcissist. We just don't usually define narcissism in terms of negative valence.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

10


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

24
Authority: 4.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 4.00 
Exhibitionism: 3.00 
Exploitativeness: 4.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 4.00

Makes sense. I've had counselors tell me that I have "major narcissistic traits", particularly a sense of entitlement. I don't think I'm a narcissist though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


Oh, it's possible, believe me, lol.

Total: 5

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10:

Authority: 2.00
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00
Superiority: 2.00
Exhibitionism: 3.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 1.00
Entitlement: 2.00

I'm surprised that's not higher.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh wow all these low scores. ops

I wouldn't actually consider myself a 'narcissist' but I certainly have narcissistic traits. I can be a bit vain and self-important, that's all. I'm not a bad guy.



truant said:


> Not thrilled about some of the questions.


Yeah, the score you get doesn't totally reflect you. It really needed more options than just the: A. narcissistic thing, B. non-narcissistic thing.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

_:evil_This is the most in-depth test I found:

https://psychcentral.com/quizzes/narcissistic.htm

My score: 19
My results:

Authority: 5.00
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00
Superiority: 3.00
Exhibitionism: 2.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 3.00
Entitlement: 2.00

From the highest scoring traits:_

'you see yourself as a leader'

'you are highly self sufficient'

'you feel you are superior to most others'

'you have a strong belief in your own abilities and attractiveness'

_Wow_.
_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

9.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

10. Below the average . 

Not an Narc.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I got a 9. I thought I was going to get a lot higher, actually, because I feel like I'm very self absorbed. I also thought vanity would be my top trait. 

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

7


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I got a 5, somehow, despite kind of exaggerating my ego and leadership skills.

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Below average: 10

Authority: 3.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 3.00

I like the idea of leadership positions, and I have a controlling streak. Not abusive controlling; I don't infringe on people's autonomy, but I'm bossy and meticulous when something needs to get done. And I often think I know better in certain areas (I'm slightly arrogant). But I also think I'm very aware of my limitations and respect other people's talents a lot, so my modesty probably comes from that. I don't know why I scored 0 on vanity because I can be pretty vain.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

11

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Your Total: 4

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

wooo look who's better than you narcissists! :clap :clap :clap i'm way too humble for y'all

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 2.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 2.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a two.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I will guess no, since I grew up as a long time victim of a narcissist. But let see what the test says...

:lol I scored a 2. But to be fair, most of the answers are pretty obvious if you want to intentionally score as a narcissist or not. It might be a much more effective test if test takers do not know the context of the test itself altogether.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

4. Not sure what the opposite of a narcissist is but I'm probably that.

Authority: 0.00
Self-sufficiency: 2.00
Superiority: 0.00
Exhibitionism: 1.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 0.00
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

10

Authority: 2.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 5.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00

Not thrilled about some of the questions.

I have a strong will to personal power, but no interest in having power over others. I don't like following orders OR having authority over other people. The only person I have any interest in having authority or power over is myself; but I refuse to follow others. I am a bit of a showoff, but I'm also an entertainer, so that's not surprising.
@HenDoggy I don't really see the difference between believing that you're super wonderful, and believing that you're super awful. Both types believe that they're special or different somehow. How is believing that you're "impossible to love", for example, any different from believing that it's impossible not to love you? Or that everyone is looking at you with disgust any different from thinking they're looking at you with lust? Imo, it would be very easy for someone with SA to be a narcissist. We just don't usually define narcissism in terms of negative valence.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

10


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

24
Authority: 4.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 4.00 
Exhibitionism: 3.00 
Exploitativeness: 4.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 4.00

Makes sense. I've had counselors tell me that I have "major narcissistic traits", particularly a sense of entitlement. I don't think I'm a narcissist though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


Oh, it's possible, believe me, lol.

Total: 5

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10:

Authority: 2.00
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00
Superiority: 2.00
Exhibitionism: 3.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 1.00
Entitlement: 2.00

I'm surprised that's not higher.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh wow all these low scores. ops

I wouldn't actually consider myself a 'narcissist' but I certainly have narcissistic traits. I can be a bit vain and self-important, that's all. I'm not a bad guy.



truant said:


> Not thrilled about some of the questions.


Yeah, the score you get doesn't totally reflect you. It really needed more options than just the: A. narcissistic thing, B. non-narcissistic thing.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

_:evil_This is the most in-depth test I found:

https://psychcentral.com/quizzes/narcissistic.htm

My score: 19
My results:

Authority: 5.00
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00
Superiority: 3.00
Exhibitionism: 2.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 3.00
Entitlement: 2.00

From the highest scoring traits:_

'you see yourself as a leader'

'you are highly self sufficient'

'you feel you are superior to most others'

'you have a strong belief in your own abilities and attractiveness'

_Wow_.
_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

9.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

10. Below the average . 

Not an Narc.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I got a 9. I thought I was going to get a lot higher, actually, because I feel like I'm very self absorbed. I also thought vanity would be my top trait. 

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

7


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I got a 5, somehow, despite kind of exaggerating my ego and leadership skills.

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Below average: 10

Authority: 3.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 3.00

I like the idea of leadership positions, and I have a controlling streak. Not abusive controlling; I don't infringe on people's autonomy, but I'm bossy and meticulous when something needs to get done. And I often think I know better in certain areas (I'm slightly arrogant). But I also think I'm very aware of my limitations and respect other people's talents a lot, so my modesty probably comes from that. I don't know why I scored 0 on vanity because I can be pretty vain.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

11

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Your Total: 4

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

wooo look who's better than you narcissists! :clap :clap :clap i'm way too humble for y'all

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 2.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 2.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a two.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I will guess no, since I grew up as a long time victim of a narcissist. But let see what the test says...

:lol I scored a 2. But to be fair, most of the answers are pretty obvious if you want to intentionally score as a narcissist or not. It might be a much more effective test if test takers do not know the context of the test itself altogether.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

4. Not sure what the opposite of a narcissist is but I'm probably that.

Authority: 0.00
Self-sufficiency: 2.00
Superiority: 0.00
Exhibitionism: 1.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 0.00
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

10

Authority: 2.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 5.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00

Not thrilled about some of the questions.

I have a strong will to personal power, but no interest in having power over others. I don't like following orders OR having authority over other people. The only person I have any interest in having authority or power over is myself; but I refuse to follow others. I am a bit of a showoff, but I'm also an entertainer, so that's not surprising.
@HenDoggy I don't really see the difference between believing that you're super wonderful, and believing that you're super awful. Both types believe that they're special or different somehow. How is believing that you're "impossible to love", for example, any different from believing that it's impossible not to love you? Or that everyone is looking at you with disgust any different from thinking they're looking at you with lust? Imo, it would be very easy for someone with SA to be a narcissist. We just don't usually define narcissism in terms of negative valence.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

10


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

24
Authority: 4.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 4.00 
Exhibitionism: 3.00 
Exploitativeness: 4.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 4.00

Makes sense. I've had counselors tell me that I have "major narcissistic traits", particularly a sense of entitlement. I don't think I'm a narcissist though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


Oh, it's possible, believe me, lol.

Total: 5

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10:

Authority: 2.00
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00
Superiority: 2.00
Exhibitionism: 3.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 1.00
Entitlement: 2.00

I'm surprised that's not higher.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh wow all these low scores. ops

I wouldn't actually consider myself a 'narcissist' but I certainly have narcissistic traits. I can be a bit vain and self-important, that's all. I'm not a bad guy.



truant said:


> Not thrilled about some of the questions.


Yeah, the score you get doesn't totally reflect you. It really needed more options than just the: A. narcissistic thing, B. non-narcissistic thing.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

_:evil_This is the most in-depth test I found:

https://psychcentral.com/quizzes/narcissistic.htm

My score: 19
My results:

Authority: 5.00
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00
Superiority: 3.00
Exhibitionism: 2.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 3.00
Entitlement: 2.00

From the highest scoring traits:_

'you see yourself as a leader'

'you are highly self sufficient'

'you feel you are superior to most others'

'you have a strong belief in your own abilities and attractiveness'

_Wow_.
_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

9.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

10. Below the average . 

Not an Narc.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I got a 9. I thought I was going to get a lot higher, actually, because I feel like I'm very self absorbed. I also thought vanity would be my top trait. 

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

7


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I got a 5, somehow, despite kind of exaggerating my ego and leadership skills.

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Below average: 10

Authority: 3.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 3.00

I like the idea of leadership positions, and I have a controlling streak. Not abusive controlling; I don't infringe on people's autonomy, but I'm bossy and meticulous when something needs to get done. And I often think I know better in certain areas (I'm slightly arrogant). But I also think I'm very aware of my limitations and respect other people's talents a lot, so my modesty probably comes from that. I don't know why I scored 0 on vanity because I can be pretty vain.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

11

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Your Total: 4

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

wooo look who's better than you narcissists! :clap :clap :clap i'm way too humble for y'all

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 2.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 2.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a two.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I will guess no, since I grew up as a long time victim of a narcissist. But let see what the test says...

:lol I scored a 2. But to be fair, most of the answers are pretty obvious if you want to intentionally score as a narcissist or not. It might be a much more effective test if test takers do not know the context of the test itself altogether.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

4. Not sure what the opposite of a narcissist is but I'm probably that.

Authority: 0.00
Self-sufficiency: 2.00
Superiority: 0.00
Exhibitionism: 1.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 0.00
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

10

Authority: 2.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 5.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00

Not thrilled about some of the questions.

I have a strong will to personal power, but no interest in having power over others. I don't like following orders OR having authority over other people. The only person I have any interest in having authority or power over is myself; but I refuse to follow others. I am a bit of a showoff, but I'm also an entertainer, so that's not surprising.
@HenDoggy I don't really see the difference between believing that you're super wonderful, and believing that you're super awful. Both types believe that they're special or different somehow. How is believing that you're "impossible to love", for example, any different from believing that it's impossible not to love you? Or that everyone is looking at you with disgust any different from thinking they're looking at you with lust? Imo, it would be very easy for someone with SA to be a narcissist. We just don't usually define narcissism in terms of negative valence.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

10


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

24
Authority: 4.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 4.00 
Exhibitionism: 3.00 
Exploitativeness: 4.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 4.00

Makes sense. I've had counselors tell me that I have "major narcissistic traits", particularly a sense of entitlement. I don't think I'm a narcissist though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


Oh, it's possible, believe me, lol.

Total: 5

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10:

Authority: 2.00
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00
Superiority: 2.00
Exhibitionism: 3.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 1.00
Entitlement: 2.00

I'm surprised that's not higher.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh wow all these low scores. ops

I wouldn't actually consider myself a 'narcissist' but I certainly have narcissistic traits. I can be a bit vain and self-important, that's all. I'm not a bad guy.



truant said:


> Not thrilled about some of the questions.


Yeah, the score you get doesn't totally reflect you. It really needed more options than just the: A. narcissistic thing, B. non-narcissistic thing.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

_:evil_This is the most in-depth test I found:

https://psychcentral.com/quizzes/narcissistic.htm

My score: 19
My results:

Authority: 5.00
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00
Superiority: 3.00
Exhibitionism: 2.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 3.00
Entitlement: 2.00

From the highest scoring traits:_

'you see yourself as a leader'

'you are highly self sufficient'

'you feel you are superior to most others'

'you have a strong belief in your own abilities and attractiveness'

_Wow_.
_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

9.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

10. Below the average . 

Not an Narc.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I got a 9. I thought I was going to get a lot higher, actually, because I feel like I'm very self absorbed. I also thought vanity would be my top trait. 

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

7


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I got a 5, somehow, despite kind of exaggerating my ego and leadership skills.

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Below average: 10

Authority: 3.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 3.00

I like the idea of leadership positions, and I have a controlling streak. Not abusive controlling; I don't infringe on people's autonomy, but I'm bossy and meticulous when something needs to get done. And I often think I know better in certain areas (I'm slightly arrogant). But I also think I'm very aware of my limitations and respect other people's talents a lot, so my modesty probably comes from that. I don't know why I scored 0 on vanity because I can be pretty vain.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

11

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Your Total: 4

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

wooo look who's better than you narcissists! :clap :clap :clap i'm way too humble for y'all

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 2.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 2.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a two.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I will guess no, since I grew up as a long time victim of a narcissist. But let see what the test says...

:lol I scored a 2. But to be fair, most of the answers are pretty obvious if you want to intentionally score as a narcissist or not. It might be a much more effective test if test takers do not know the context of the test itself altogether.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

4. Not sure what the opposite of a narcissist is but I'm probably that.

Authority: 0.00
Self-sufficiency: 2.00
Superiority: 0.00
Exhibitionism: 1.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 0.00
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

10

Authority: 2.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 5.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00

Not thrilled about some of the questions.

I have a strong will to personal power, but no interest in having power over others. I don't like following orders OR having authority over other people. The only person I have any interest in having authority or power over is myself; but I refuse to follow others. I am a bit of a showoff, but I'm also an entertainer, so that's not surprising.
@HenDoggy I don't really see the difference between believing that you're super wonderful, and believing that you're super awful. Both types believe that they're special or different somehow. How is believing that you're "impossible to love", for example, any different from believing that it's impossible not to love you? Or that everyone is looking at you with disgust any different from thinking they're looking at you with lust? Imo, it would be very easy for someone with SA to be a narcissist. We just don't usually define narcissism in terms of negative valence.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

10


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

24
Authority: 4.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 4.00 
Exhibitionism: 3.00 
Exploitativeness: 4.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 4.00

Makes sense. I've had counselors tell me that I have "major narcissistic traits", particularly a sense of entitlement. I don't think I'm a narcissist though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


Oh, it's possible, believe me, lol.

Total: 5

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10:

Authority: 2.00
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00
Superiority: 2.00
Exhibitionism: 3.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 1.00
Entitlement: 2.00

I'm surprised that's not higher.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh wow all these low scores. ops

I wouldn't actually consider myself a 'narcissist' but I certainly have narcissistic traits. I can be a bit vain and self-important, that's all. I'm not a bad guy.



truant said:


> Not thrilled about some of the questions.


Yeah, the score you get doesn't totally reflect you. It really needed more options than just the: A. narcissistic thing, B. non-narcissistic thing.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

_:evil_This is the most in-depth test I found:

https://psychcentral.com/quizzes/narcissistic.htm

My score: 19
My results:

Authority: 5.00
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00
Superiority: 3.00
Exhibitionism: 2.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 3.00
Entitlement: 2.00

From the highest scoring traits:_

'you see yourself as a leader'

'you are highly self sufficient'

'you feel you are superior to most others'

'you have a strong belief in your own abilities and attractiveness'

_Wow_.
_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

9.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

10. Below the average . 

Not an Narc.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I got a 9. I thought I was going to get a lot higher, actually, because I feel like I'm very self absorbed. I also thought vanity would be my top trait. 

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

7


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I got a 5, somehow, despite kind of exaggerating my ego and leadership skills.

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Below average: 10

Authority: 3.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 3.00

I like the idea of leadership positions, and I have a controlling streak. Not abusive controlling; I don't infringe on people's autonomy, but I'm bossy and meticulous when something needs to get done. And I often think I know better in certain areas (I'm slightly arrogant). But I also think I'm very aware of my limitations and respect other people's talents a lot, so my modesty probably comes from that. I don't know why I scored 0 on vanity because I can be pretty vain.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

11

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Your Total: 4

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

wooo look who's better than you narcissists! :clap :clap :clap i'm way too humble for y'all

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 2.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 2.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a two.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I will guess no, since I grew up as a long time victim of a narcissist. But let see what the test says...

:lol I scored a 2. But to be fair, most of the answers are pretty obvious if you want to intentionally score as a narcissist or not. It might be a much more effective test if test takers do not know the context of the test itself altogether.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

4. Not sure what the opposite of a narcissist is but I'm probably that.

Authority: 0.00
Self-sufficiency: 2.00
Superiority: 0.00
Exhibitionism: 1.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 0.00
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

10

Authority: 2.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 5.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00

Not thrilled about some of the questions.

I have a strong will to personal power, but no interest in having power over others. I don't like following orders OR having authority over other people. The only person I have any interest in having authority or power over is myself; but I refuse to follow others. I am a bit of a showoff, but I'm also an entertainer, so that's not surprising.
@HenDoggy I don't really see the difference between believing that you're super wonderful, and believing that you're super awful. Both types believe that they're special or different somehow. How is believing that you're "impossible to love", for example, any different from believing that it's impossible not to love you? Or that everyone is looking at you with disgust any different from thinking they're looking at you with lust? Imo, it would be very easy for someone with SA to be a narcissist. We just don't usually define narcissism in terms of negative valence.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

10


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

24
Authority: 4.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 4.00 
Exhibitionism: 3.00 
Exploitativeness: 4.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 4.00

Makes sense. I've had counselors tell me that I have "major narcissistic traits", particularly a sense of entitlement. I don't think I'm a narcissist though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> I don't get how you can be a Narcissist with social anxiety lol


Oh, it's possible, believe me, lol.

Total: 5

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10:

Authority: 2.00
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00
Superiority: 2.00
Exhibitionism: 3.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00
Vanity: 1.00
Entitlement: 2.00

I'm surprised that's not higher.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh wow all these low scores. ops

I wouldn't actually consider myself a 'narcissist' but I certainly have narcissistic traits. I can be a bit vain and self-important, that's all. I'm not a bad guy.



truant said:


> Not thrilled about some of the questions.


Yeah, the score you get doesn't totally reflect you. It really needed more options than just the: A. narcissistic thing, B. non-narcissistic thing.


----------

